

Yandex Overtakes Bing as World’s Fourth Search Engine - SlipperySlope
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2013/02/11/yandex-overtakes-bing-as-worlds-fourth-search-engine/

======
bediger4000
Is Yandex really a search engine? My website _never_ gets referrals from
Yandex, but Yandex constantly indexes and re-indexes my site.

When I search for stuff on yandex.com that my website is really high in
Google, I don't see my site, I get spammy/scammy links sort of to my site.

------
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Now that is embarrassing. You would think with all of the money, might and
power of Microsoft, they’d be higher in total search volume. So either Yandex
is kicking some serious butt or Bing is slowing down."

